# Hueston Woods Action Lake



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Has anyone been catching Saugeyes below the dam in the spillway? I fished there twice last week and only caught a cat fish but I saw several saugeyes swimming around down there.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

You saw saugeyes below the dam? I've never heard of the DoW ever stocking them there. I fished below that dam for 4 years and never caught one...I was always after smallies, though. Not doubting you - just surprised!


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

They started stocking saugeye fingerlings in the lake a few years ago. Some will have washed down into the spillway.


----------



## smiley (Dec 20, 2004)

My wife's brother talked to the DNR officer down there and he said they had caught some people catching them with nets. He said with several in their possesion. I haven't heard or read anymore.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I could see where that would be easy to do down there the water is only 2 1/2 to 3 feet deep. I hope they were fined for doing it. I never could understand why the division of wildlife stocks lakes where the fish can swim right over the dam and escape. It does make for good fishing in the spillway and even down on the great miami river where those fish end up. Let me know if you hear anymore.


----------

